
Yodlee|Envestnet Risk Insight Report - baus
http://www.yodlee.com/products/data-analytics/risk-insight-report/
======
baus
I don't know much about this space, but the description sounds a bit scary:

"With Risk Insight Report, lenders can see a complete view of consumer account
and spending activity while maintaining consumer privacy. By injecting user-
permissioned financial data into existing credit bureau and custom models,
Risk Insight Report enables lenders to make more informed lending decisions,
based on a comprehensive financial snapshot of each borrower."

